# missing him



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand your loss, but if you were unable to ride him then perhaps it is best he live somewhere else with someone who can use him better. I am glad that you got another horse to replace him though (even though nothing can ever really replace a loved one). At least you know where he is and that he is being taken care of.


----------

